# BLASC funtioniert nicht - Hilfe



## Lorem (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe BLASC schon in der Beta benutzt, hat auch prima funktioniert, doch ab einem bestimmten Patch(weiss nicht genau welcher, aber nach ihm funktionierte comos auch nicht), hab ich immerwieder das gleiche Problem:

Ich lade BLASC von »hier«  runter (0.3.0 Build 44), installiere es. Bis dahin scheint alles zu klappen.

Wenn ich dann BLASC starten will, erscheint bei mir:


> Du benutzt Version 0.3.0, auf unserem Server ist die Version 0.4.0.52 zum Download verfügbar[. Jetzt Updaten?


Ich denke mir ok, zieh ich mir eben die neue Version runter. Und wieder laden, installieren, starten...


> Du benutzt Version 0.3.0, auf unserem Server ist die Version 0.4.0.52 zum Download verfügbar[. Jetzt Updaten?


hmm...ich denke mir gut, klich ich halt auf Nein. Gesagt getan, WoW starten, spielen, ausloggen, auschalten. Jetzt werden die Informationen geladen...bei 100% angekommen, kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten
> (FEHLERCODE: E301)




Was soll ich tun? Brauche Hilfe, da jetzt vor allem meine ganze Gilde sich BLASC anschaffen will.

Danke im Vorraus, Lorem


----------



## Lorem (23. Februar 2005)

Da sieht mans wieder mal...sobald man anfängt, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen, kenn man schon die Lösung.

Es war die nutzlose Windows-Firewall...

Problem behoben, trotzdem Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Regnor (23. Februar 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die aktuelle Version auf unserem FTP Server ist die Version 0.4.0.52 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eventuell lädt dein Browser die Datei nicht neu sondern nimmt die aus dem Cache. Deshalb eventuell mal den Cache leeren.

Gruß Regnor


----------

